# SPAMMERS TAKE NOTE!!!



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 16, 2006)

This is a forum about WW2 aircraft. We don't want to see postings about cell phones, playstation or any other junk you're selling. Be advised if you decide to post here one of the admins will delete your posting and permanently ban you. Do us and yourself a favor and post your spam elsewhere!

Unhappy Hollidays!


----------



## R-2800 (Dec 16, 2006)

Amen to that!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 16, 2006)

Agreed Joe (although if they are bots this won't make any difference)...


----------



## Henk (Dec 16, 2006)

I hate those MF and those dam bots are a pain in the ass.


----------



## csrruss (Dec 17, 2006)

Nicely put there fly.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 18, 2006)

I will add that your e-mail addresses will be reported to your ISPs. Yahoo and Hotmail do indeed take action against spam of any kind, e-mail or message board.


----------



## exec228 (Dec 18, 2006)

this is usually done by bots that dpn't care of banning.
kamikaze tactics is enough for delivering advertisement once and die then.
so this topic is adressed to those who cannot read - bots.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 18, 2006)

No we have also had plenty of real people come here just to spam, especially when they are advertising there non talented music.


----------



## Erich (Dec 18, 2006)

~ IMPALEMENT ~

pretty simple eh ......... ?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2006)

i've never considdered it a _massive_ problem on the site, but that's probably because the mods do a good job of removing it quick sharpish!


----------



## pythoniels (Dec 19, 2006)

Maybe it sounds stupid... But is it forbidden to post anything where something modern is written?

greets niels


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 19, 2006)

pythoniels said:


> Maybe it sounds stupid... But is it forbidden to post anything where something modern is written?
> 
> greets niels



We don't want spammers coming on here selling stuff and posting 50 of the same add, it's that simple. What do you intend to post?


----------



## evangilder (Dec 20, 2006)

exec228 said:


> this is usually done by bots that dpn't care of banning.
> kamikaze tactics is enough for delivering advertisement once and die then.
> so this topic is adressed to those who cannot read - bots.



Not necessarily. There have been a few that have included e-mail addresses for their "business" that are on yahoo or hotmail. I know that both of those will terminate accounts for spam when reported. Seem silly to create a bot to advertise your business with an e-mail address that is going to be terminated...

I know for a fact that several of the spammers here have not been bots, and have gotten pissy when their posts were deleted. Oh boo-effing-hoo.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 20, 2006)

Well put Eric!

I'd say 95% of the spam we have intercepted so far had been posted by an individual, not a Bot. A few of the ones I caught were banned right in the middle of spamming several threads and after being banned they were sent an e mail so obscene and vile that their retinas probably melted when they read what I sent to them.

*Bottom line Spammers of any type are not welcomed here​*


----------



## ronerem (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi my name is Ron Remitz im not going to tell you about sell phones.
but if you guys like buliding planes check out my site, 
replicas unlimited hobbies.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 8, 2008)

ronerem said:


> Hi my name is Ron Remitz im not going to tell you about sell phones.



1. So!!!!!
2. Can you not even spell CELL phones right?


----------



## <simon> (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## Matt308 (Jul 12, 2008)

Another effing idiot is born.


----------



## Freebird (Jul 12, 2008)

Spamming the "Spammers take note thread"? - Cheeky...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 12, 2008)

When they get here, they'll find their spam so far up their own *sses that they'll be able to taste it....


----------



## Freebird (Jul 13, 2008)

Then you will get more spam advertising ww."spambusters" or something like that....


----------



## Clave (Jul 15, 2008)

There is something intensely _irritating_ about spammers - I think it is the combination of persistence _and_ stupidity... it's never a good mix...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 16, 2008)

Was Ron Remitz a span bot or a real person? 

We may never know.


----------



## RabidAlien (Jul 18, 2008)

Ya gotta give him credit for brass balls, though...dropping a spam on a "we will kill and impale spammers" thread....especially with the Mods we have here!


----------



## Raymond F. Corti (Jul 21, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No we have also had plenty of real people come here just to spam, especially when they are advertising there non talented music.


I have a book [Der Jagdflieger] in German signed by Eric Hartman.Nov 1982.Is this book in print in English.Spent some time in Augsberg at Leiphiem and Gaf base Lagerlecfeld.Retired USAF


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 21, 2008)

Yes I spent quite a bit of time in Augsburg, after I left the United States the 2nd time.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2008)

*For the fight against spam!*


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Aussie1001 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## llf1213 (Feb 13, 2009)

Just another spammer too stupid to realize that no one wants their crap.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 13, 2009)

You've gotta be kidding me...


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2009)

Gotta give him gredit. At least he followed the thread title. Hey, how about keeping all spam in one area!


----------



## evangilder (Feb 13, 2009)

Another turd flushed down the crapper.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 13, 2009)

I was waiting for someone to post spam in the spammer thread!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah me too


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 13, 2009)

My god, what are these idiot spammers thinking. Wait, scratch that, they don't think.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 13, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I was waiting for someone to post spam in the spammer thread!


----------



## syscom3 (Feb 13, 2009)

There. Now we have spam.


----------



## GrauGeist (Feb 13, 2009)

Njaco said:


> Gotta give him gredit. At least he followed the thread title. Hey, how about keeping all spam in one area!



Kinda like the moths flocking to a porch light, huh?


----------



## Marcel (Feb 27, 2009)

Man, talking about spam  I hear a moderator coming


----------



## fly boy (Feb 27, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> There. Now we have spam.



big spam


----------



## caojinwei (Mar 6, 2009)

Now that is a lot of brass air fittings that I have put up my butt!


----------



## Colin1 (Mar 6, 2009)

caojinwei said:


> Now that is a lot of brass air fittings .



We've seen this one before
Trying it on twice is just plain rude...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 6, 2009)

caojinwei said:


> Now that is a lot of brass air fittings that I have put up my butt!



You're the weakest link, goodbye!


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 11, 2009)

I am tracking a serial SPAMMER call sign "sellwowgold3". He has struck 10 times on this board.

All Moderators are cleared to engage and fire!

Get this turkey before he gets to 11!

Bill G.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2009)

He's history, Bill and so are his ten posts...

Charles


----------



## Bill G. (Mar 11, 2009)

ccheese said:


> He's history, Bill and so are his ten posts...
> 
> Charles



Thank you! That was "Golden"!

Bill G.


----------



## grob (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone who sells gold on WOW is fair target anyway ,so give him both barrells


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 22, 2009)

Mods, I think we have a possible spammer in the Aviation pictures thread.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 22, 2009)

His username is Willberrly, and he is in the Pictures sub section for aviation.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Apr 22, 2009)

Fox one...


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 22, 2009)

Tracking, tracking, confirmed hit, bandit down!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 22, 2009)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/how-report-spammer-18012.html

Just made this thread to help with this. Joe could you move it to Announcements and Sticky it. Thanks.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 22, 2009)

Looks like a good idea Gnomey.


----------



## lukeready4war (Apr 25, 2009)

who is that scammer


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 25, 2009)

lukeready4war said:


> who is that scammer



Spammer, the word's spammar. Those are guys that try to sell their products on this forum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 26, 2009)

lukeready4war said:


> who is that scammer



Based off of the majority of your posts, you are the *spammer*.



Vassili Zaitzev said:


> Spammer, the word's spammar. Those are guys that try to sell their products on this forum.



A spammer is not necessarily someone trying to sell something. They also are just stupid trolls that make no sense and post BS.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 26, 2009)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Based off of the majority of your posts, you are the *spammer*.
> 
> 
> 
> A spammer is not necessarily someone trying to sell something. They also are just stupid trolls that make no sense and post BS.



Ah, that too. Never saw the reason in making yourself look like a jackass on the internet.


----------



## Doughboy (Apr 27, 2009)

Tally said:


> My name is Tally.I'm interested in aircraft.Do you know CJ-6 aircraft?Who are also interested in it,pls contact me :[email protected]


 What?????


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 28, 2009)

It is a spammer...


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 28, 2009)

WTF is up with all this sh!t ass spam???? Christ....


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 28, 2009)

I've noticed that the douchebags are getting clever these days.

But as clever as they might be, they're still lightyears from being smart.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2009)

They'll never be smart...


----------



## evangilder (Apr 29, 2009)

If they were, they would find a legitimate way to earn a living.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> WTF is up with all this sh!t ass spam???? Christ....



At least they're posting in one thread.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2009)

Have to say that they are entertaining from time to time...


----------



## The Jug Rules! (May 8, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Well put Eric!
> 
> I'd say 95% of the spam we have intercepted so far had been posted by an individual, not a Bot. A few of the ones I caught were banned right in the middle of spamming several threads and after being banned they were sent an e mail so obscene and vile that their retinas probably melted when they read what I sent to them.
> 
> *Bottom line Spammers of any type are not welcomed here​*



Remind me to NEVER EVER piss you off man


----------



## The Jug Rules! (May 8, 2009)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Fox one...




No no no...don't waste a million dollar missile!!!!

Meet my friend Gunslinger Joe...give him twenty bucks and he makes all the spammers go away


----------



## Doughboy (May 8, 2009)

The Jug Rules! said:


> No no no...don't waste a million dollar missile!!!!
> 
> Meet my friend Gunslinger Joe...give him twenty bucks and he makes all the spammers go away


EDIT, I can see it now.


----------



## thom regit (May 9, 2009)

Too dumb to be a bot. Check out his website. Would you buy from him?


----------



## Doughboy (May 9, 2009)

thom regit said:


> Too dumb to be a bot. Check out his website. Would you buy from him?


I don't quite understand what you are talking about?


----------



## thom regit (May 29, 2009)

I think I screwed up somehow. The reference to a website was that of "ronerem" who was attempting to sell on this site. I hope this straightens it out,; my post was not meant to refer to you in any way.


----------



## Doughboy (May 29, 2009)

thom regit said:


> I think I screwed up somehow. The reference to a website was that of "ronerem" who was attempting to sell on this site. I hope this straightens it out,; my post was not meant to refer to you in any way.


I knew you weren't refering to me...I just wondered what spammer you were talking about.


----------



## Burmese Bandit (May 30, 2009)

After the flame wars, the spam wars! WHAT IS HAPPENING TO THIS PLACE???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2009)

Burmese Bandit said:


> After the flame wars, the spam wars! WHAT IS HAPPENING TO THIS PLACE???



This is nothing new. Spammers have been coming to this site (just like all other forums on the internet) from the very beginning. We do everything we can to stop it however.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 30, 2009)

Burmese Bandit said:


> After the flame wars, the spam wars! WHAT IS HAPPENING TO THIS PLACE???


Spammers will always be the turds in the lawn of life...and in these parts, it's a one-sided war...they just don't stand a chance against the mods...

But what flame wars are you referring to?


----------



## Burmese Bandit (May 30, 2009)

y'know, the constant sniping going on between some members of this forum against each other and against this forum and the mods that result in a member getting banned every month or so...


----------



## GrauGeist (May 30, 2009)

Ah...well, you know, human nature being what it is, that'll always happen to a certain degree. 

Doesn't matter if it's in a forum, pub or even at work, it's bound to rear it's head...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2009)

Burmese Bandit said:


> y'know, the constant sniping going on between some members of this forum against each other and against this forum and the mods that result in a member getting banned every month or so...



That is nothing new on any forum...


----------



## fly boy (Jun 1, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> WTF is up with all this sh!t ass spam???? Christ....



can't argue with that les


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2009)

fly boy said:


> can't argue with that les



Believe it or not, you just contributing to it....


----------



## Sweb (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm a contributing member of a couple other forums. They take on personalities like small close-knit communities and the internal spam resistance underground gets hugely over-wrought about spam like it's some invasion of privacy on private turf. It's a public internet site though. I can see getting a bit put off but not equating it to some kind of home invasion burglary. Take care of it like a routine chore and go back to biz as usual. No need to blow a jug over it.


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 3, 2009)

Sweb said:


> I'm a contributing member of a couple other forums. They take on personalities like small close-knit communities and the internal spam resistance underground gets hugely over-wrought about spam like it's some invasion of privacy on private turf. It's a public internet site though. I can see getting a bit put off but not equating it to some kind of home invasion burglary. Take care of it like a routine chore and go back to biz as usual. No need to blow a jug over it.


What forums do you belong too? I belong to alot of forums and none have as many spammers as this site.


----------

